# OK, we have a problem [please read!]



## Morrus (May 19, 2007)

I've been trying not to mention this, but I'm getting pretty desperate.

EN World/Circvs Maximvs' finances aren't working out. Nobody's buying advertising space, nobody's buying ENP's PDFs, nobody's buying Community Suporter Accounts at ENW; they haven't been for months, and I've been racking up debt covering it. Various people and companies who owe me money aren't paying it (apologies to those who have heard this before). The server bill is $450 per month.

I don't see a way to make the server bill this month, let alone next month and the next. I'm going to Italy with Sharon on June 1st for a week (fortunately, it was paid for by credit card ages ago, although the CC bill hasn't been paid yet!), which also creates a timing issue, since the server bill is due on the last day of the preceding month. Somehow, I'm also supposed to be getting to GenCon, which involves a plane fare.

So I'm doing what I always resist doing - asking for money.

If you can afford to donate, please do so. Anything will help. I know a lot of us are poor, and I don't expect anything from anyone, but I don't want this server to be switched off.

If you can donate anything, even just a couple of dollars, I'd be very, very grateful. I can't offer you anything in exchange - I don't have anything! But if you can donate something, my paypal address is: russmorrissey@gmail.com.

Please don't feel obligated or pressured. I wouldn't ask unless I had to.

- Russ

EDIT: If you've just bought a Community Supporter account, it should kick in immediately. If it doesn't, please post here and we'll enable it ASAP. This is one of the bugs that we're looking forward to fixing. Thanks!


----------



## theredrobedwizard (May 19, 2007)

Money away!  Go, fly to Morrus that he may keep the site up and going.

-TRRW


----------



## Shemeska (May 19, 2007)

Accepting money from a 'loth might generally be considered unwise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However in this case there aren't any strings attached. Just sent some, hope it helps.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 19, 2007)

I'm not in a position to send money    but...

Those debtors, how big is their reticence to pay?
If some of the debts are big enough, you could get someone interested in buying the right to them (at least in Uruguay that is always a possibility, don't know how it is out there).

Just trying to help.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (May 19, 2007)

I am not much for donating.... but I had a wish list building on the Enworld store and figured now is as good a time as any...


----------



## haiiro (May 19, 2007)

Yikes. This is never good to hear, and I'm sorry you're in such a tight spot, Russ. You've put a huge amount of time, effort and money into this community over the past few years. I haven't been active on the boards for a couple of years (still a regular news reader, though), but from the outside it looked like everything was going well.

Can you give us a bit more in the way of details? I mean, the amount you need immediately is pretty clear ($450), as well as the amount needed to cover future months (ditto), but where to from there? That's not meant as a dig, it just seems like a good starting point for some community brainstorming -- the more we know, the easier it is to brainstorm.

With 50,000+ forum users, why isn't anyone buying CS accounts? Should they be cheaper, or offer different features?

What about charging a one-time flat fee for forum access, like Something Awful?

Is there room to lower advertising rates in the hopes of attracting more advertisers? Or offer a different kind of advertising?

What about ways to reduce bandwidth, like cutting down on images and other big stuff that gets loaded often, and thereby drop your hosting bill?


----------



## MojoGM (May 19, 2007)

One Community Supporter account purchased!

I should have bought one sooner, and I apologize for not having done so.  I read this site every day, but up until now have not been paying my fair share.

I'll check my finances and see if I can help even more...


----------



## Land Outcast (May 19, 2007)

> Can you give us a bit more in the way of details? ...
> but where to from there? That's not meant as a dig, it just seems like a good starting point for some community brainstorming -- the more we know, the easier it is to brainstorm.



Yes, more details please   



> With 50,000+ forum users, why isn't anyone buying CS accounts?



Note that sadly a humongous number are spambots.



> Is there room to lower advertising rates in the hopes of attracting more advertisers? Or offer a different kind of advertising?



And/Or make "agressive marketing" at GenCon, directly offering advertising space (it can be a frustrating process, but might yeld its rewards).


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (May 19, 2007)

Just sent in a CA account. Been meaning to renew since...er....yeah a long time ago.

Thanks for all the work Russ


----------



## TroyXavier (May 19, 2007)

Wish I could help (and if my wife and I have luck as I had an interview the other day for a better job and she's got an interview for a job..so maybe we will be able to) but for now..there is simply no money to give.  So best wishes and those who can help should.


----------



## BlackMoria (May 19, 2007)

One Community Supporter account purchased!


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 19, 2007)

I just bought (renewed) a Community Supporter account. Didn't realize mine had expired. Hope that helps.


----------



## Khairn (May 19, 2007)

Community Supporter Account has now been purchased.

Please don't wait so long to inform us of this problem in the future.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (May 19, 2007)

haiiro said:
			
		

> What about charging a one-time flat fee for forum access, like Something Awful?




Not a terrible idea -- as long as enworld isn't moderated like sa.com is.


----------



## ivocaliban (May 19, 2007)

Just canceled my pre-order of _Complete Champion_ to instead purchase a Community Supporter Account. 

Enjoy your cannoli!


----------



## Machiavelli (May 19, 2007)

I just noticed how cheap the CS accounts are.  Mine's just now been purchased.


----------



## Asmor (May 19, 2007)

You know, there are lots of reasons I've used to justify not getting a community supporter account... Ultimately, though, it's definitely worth it. Honestly, I shouldn't be spending the money, but what's a little more credit card debt, eh? Just another drop in the bucket...

Best of luck, dude!


----------



## Gnome Quixote (May 19, 2007)

Ring up another Community Supporter account, sir. Hope it helps.


----------



## BlackMoria (May 19, 2007)

Russ, 

Rather than waiting until things get dire then coming onto the boards and making yourself feel like some panhandler soliciting money outside the mall (I know you hate asking everytime this happens), may I suggest that quarterly or semi-annual fund raising drives be done, regardless if the money is need or not at that moment.  Make it the same time frame throughout the year, advertise it on the site and have the fund raising drive run for a week or two each time.

In that way, people can contribute regularly through a feeling of community and supporting their favorite fan-site rather than a act of charity to save their favorite site from possibly closing.

There is nothing wrong with asking people in a fund raising drive to support a site they use on a regular basis, given what the costs are to support a site like ENWorld.


----------



## Dire Bare (May 19, 2007)

BlackMoria said:
			
		

> Russ,
> 
> Rather than waiting until things get dire then coming onto the boards and making yourself feel like some panhandler soliciting money outside the mall (I know you hate asking everytime this happens), may I suggest that quarterly or semi-annual fund raising drives be done, regardless if the money is need or not at that moment.  Make it the same time frame throughout the year, advertise it on the site and have the fund raising drive run for a week or two each time.
> 
> ...




I like that idea!!!

Uhhh, looks like a better get off my duff and get my CS account finally purchased . . .


----------



## Echohawk (May 19, 2007)

Contribution sent!


----------



## kenobi65 (May 19, 2007)

CS account purchased.  (Did I miss how to tell you, Morrus, to link the contribution to our screen name?  Or, is that figured out automagically?)


----------



## QuaziquestGM (May 19, 2007)

npr.....pg?  "Viewer supported by listeners like you"....

"We interupt this episode of "Ebberon Ecologies........
Volunteers are standing by....."

Wish I had something to offer other than parody, I'm between student loans...


----------



## Frostmarrow (May 19, 2007)

YACSAP.


----------



## Scooby (May 19, 2007)

So many great discussions here..so much fantastic information..I have loved this place for years..kind of ashamed I haven't purchased an account sooner.

Thanks for all the hard work, Morrus!


----------



## Ion (May 19, 2007)

It was about time for me to renew my CS account anyways.  Money away!


----------



## hong (May 19, 2007)

I ditto the idea of the annual fundraising drive. Hey, Wikipedia does it too!


----------



## SiderisAnon (May 19, 2007)

Right. A little guilt from me too. I come here daily, but keep forgetting to sign up for my Community Supporter account. Done now. Hope it helps.

Unfortunately, "Mechmancy II" is the only EN Publishing PDF on my wish list right now. I bought all the rest a while back. I'll see about picking that up too.



With the changes that RPG Now went through, does EN World currently get any kind of a benefit if I purchase non-EN World PDFs through "enworld.rpgnow.com"? If so, do I need to add them to my cart from that version of the site or just check out through that version?


----------



## Jolly Giant (May 19, 2007)

After years of rotten personal finances, I too am now finally in a situation where I can afford to become a community supporter!   

I agree with the above posters that you shoudn't let it get this far again, Morrus! I know how terrible it feels to always be worrying about money. With the great work you do here, you really don't deserve that kind of grief! There's a lot of folks that love this site and are more than willing to contribute, but we might need reminding once in a while.    I like the idea of a regular fund rising drive.


----------



## Sammael (May 19, 2007)

Well damn. I just went to purchase a community supporter account, but it appears that I don't have enough money on my bank CC account (I have to transfer funds to it from my other accounts manually... don't ask - banking in Serbia is hell). I'll make the purchase next week.


----------



## kikai (May 19, 2007)

Okay, did a small donation, and renewed my CSA which expires next week - HTH. I want to second what Black Moria said. And you could feature the maintance cost issue more prominent. Maybe you could create a sig for the Mods (and everybody who is willing) to become a community supporter [join the community now - help ENWorld to (exist, flourish,...)]. 
Regards,
kikai


----------



## RichGreen (May 19, 2007)

Hi Russ,

Just renewed by Community Supporter account for another year. Good luck!


Richard


----------



## JRR_Talking (May 19, 2007)

just bought a CSA, with the exchange rate so good i will purchase a few pdf's too

dont be so quiet next time!!

John


----------



## Asmo (May 19, 2007)

I guess that using a Visa is still out of the question?

Asmo


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 19, 2007)

Has my CS account lapsed?  If so, let me know.  I'll re up right now!


----------



## Cam Banks (May 19, 2007)

I make use of this site and this community every day, and now that I'm working in this industry as a full time gig I can't justify not purchasing a Community Supporter account. So, there it is. Best of luck, Russ!

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Shadeydm (May 19, 2007)

Just signed up for CSA.

Cheers,


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 19, 2007)

Just re-upped my CS Account.

I had a thought... for those that donate directly to you, maybe you can give away a free ENP PDF or something.  Or I guess someone can just buy it from the store.  

Whatever, ignore me.... it's really late (early).


----------



## amethal (May 19, 2007)

I don't get paid until Wednesday. 

Once that happens I'll send my monthly gaming budget your way.


----------



## Pbartender (May 19, 2007)

I just paid rent yesterday, but I'll plug in for a CSA next Friday.  Also...



			
				BlackMoria said:
			
		

> Rather than waiting until things get dire then coming onto the boards and making yourself feel like some panhandler soliciting money outside the mall (I know you hate asking everytime this happens), may I suggest that quarterly or semi-annual fund raising drives be done, regardless if the money is need or not at that moment.  Make it the same time frame throughout the year, advertise it on the site and have the fund raising drive run for a week or two each time.




...I have to add my voice to that one.  Consider it a means of self advertising.  There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Hawklord (May 19, 2007)

On CS account just purchased !

Best of luck Morrus .

Cheers


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (May 19, 2007)

I'd be happy to get a CS account and contribute as soon as I get my next paycheck. I spend too much time (and get access to too many resources) here not to!

I also like the idea of a regular pledge drive.


----------



## irdeggman (May 19, 2007)

Renewed my CS (early so it helps).


----------



## Kris (May 19, 2007)

I really should have got a CSA a long time ago... but money is usually a bit tight (especially now that I find myself unemployed).

But I just got a bit of a tax rebate... and who needs food anyway? 

However I'm not aware of all the ins-and-outs of how you receive the money from purchases (like the CSA or from pdf's)... I mean will the money from purchasing something like that get to you in time? or would it be better to send the $20 straight to your paypal account and then let you sort out the CSA later on?


----------



## DragonLancer (May 19, 2007)

I've dropped some cash over to you. I hope it helps.


----------



## delericho (May 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've been trying not to mention this, but...




If people don't know there's a problem, they are unlikely to do anything to correct it. So, please, if you need help, ask. Ask early, and ask as often as you need. And don't feel bad about asking; on the contrary, thanks for your efforts in running the site.

And I'll second Black Moria's suggestion that perhaps a regular fund drive would be a good thing.


----------



## Merkuri (May 19, 2007)

Now that I have my own job, car, apartment, etc, it's the least I could do to send a little cash to I site I've come to love.  Add another community supporter account to the list.


----------



## Poster Bard (May 19, 2007)

*One 4 En!*

Creative Mountain Games pledges, through the end of May, $1 from every sale to help keep EN World afloat.  ONE 4 EN!


----------



## Lazybones (May 19, 2007)

Last time, I remember doing this via a store with a credit card. 

I don't have a PayPal account and don't plan on getting one, so it would be a good strategy IMO to allow for credit card payments in the future, even if you lose a small amount to transaction fees or an initial set-up charge.

EDIT: Nevermind, I followed the link another step and saw that it allows you to pay via credit/debit card, but I saw that someone else in the thread made the same assumption earlier. In any case, $ sent.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 19, 2007)

*I tried*

Went thru Paypal to renew my CSA. Used the same AmEx card I use for every other purchase I make, and got "The credit card you entered cannot be used for this payment. Please enter a different credit card number."  Paypal is a *****.

Sorry, Russ, I tried.  Maybe your store has something I can use.  Best of luck.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 19, 2007)

I know that we aren't suppossed to talk religion on the boards, and this post won't.  However, the idea comes from a church so bear with me.  The church I attend has part of their bulletin a weekly update on monies collected and monies spent.  (Broad categories, it only takes up about 4 lines).  At the end of each month, they publish a list in detail.  (It usually takes up the back half of a half-page insert).  Might I suggest a stick in the meta forum (or some other likely place) that updates the status of ENWorld's finances monthly - or quarterly?

You wouldn't have to list all expenses ... because there is no need for accountability.  But even a quarterly post to this effect would really help if possible:

==================
Last 3 months worth of server charges ...... $XXXX.XX
Last 3 months of misc. related expenses .... $XXXX.XX

Last 3 months of pdf income..................... $XXXX.XX
Last 3 months of income from CSA ............ $XXXX.XX
Last 3 months of misc income .................. $XXXX.XX

Balance / Total / Need for funding ............ $XXXX.XX
==================

That is very nonspecific, and wouldn't mean getting nitty-gritty.  However, it would give an area where those who do care about ENWorld's continued existance could get a periodic update and you wouldn't feel like you were begging for money.  It is not something that has to be done because you own the business and you are accountable to you.  But if you are looking for a way to disseminate info, I think the above 8 lines between the "=" lines would be an easy way to get relevant information into the community.  Title it appropriately, sticky it, and put it in general or meta or wherever.  I know I'd be curious and check in on it probably every time it was updated - assuming it was updated monthly or quarterly.


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2007)

Another thing you might want to do is send out reminders to people when their CSA is about to expire. I renewed mine a month or so ago when I wanted to search for something and realized that I couldn't; otherwise, I don't think I'd've noticed.


----------



## Merkuri (May 19, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> ==================
> Last 3 months worth of server charges ...... $XXXX.XX
> Last 3 months of misc. related expenses .... $XXXX.XX
> 
> ...



Good idea.  Of course, my brain is extremely lawful and I like seeing things laid out like this.  You could also make a quick note in the news that your "state of the EN World" post has been made and can be read in x forum, so folks who don't frequent the meta forum could still be reminded to look if they want to.

Edit:


			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Another thing you might want to do is send out reminders to people when their CSA is about to expire. I renewed mine a month or so ago when I wanted to search for something and realized that I couldn't; otherwise, I don't think I'd've noticed.



Also a good idea!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 19, 2007)

Merkuri said:
			
		

> You could also make a quick note in the news that your "state of the EN World" post has been made and can be read in x forum, so folks who don't frequent the meta forum could still be reminded to look if they want to.




See, that is democracy at work right there folks.  Building upon each other's ideas!  In other words, Merkuri, thanks for taking my idea and adding to it to make it more generically user-friendly!


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (May 19, 2007)

PH 2 is going to have to wait a little longer as I stock up on some en publishing PDF's!

Maybe I can use this time of need to get my players to buy TFT. I don't think a character has raised a mug of ale since I told them I had drinking rules. Maybe if they read them, we'd see some chugging! 

--Z


----------



## Fulcan (May 19, 2007)

*CS Account expiration*

After reading this, I checked to see when my account expires and it said it was 2 days ago!  It might help raise funds a bit if the system sent a PM or email to the user when his/her account is close to expiring.  I hadn't tried to search anything for a while, so I hadn't even noticed.

Account renewed, good luck!


----------



## Xer0 (May 19, 2007)

Put me down for another CS account!


----------



## daemonslye (May 19, 2007)

Upped my account status and added 450 "thank you's" my favorite and only digital initiative.  Rock on.  ~D


----------



## Bacris (May 19, 2007)

Poster Bard said:
			
		

> Creative Mountain Games pledges, through the end of May, $1 from every sale to help keep EN World afloat.  ONE 4 EN!




ENWorld has been huge for Dreamscarred Press's success so far, so I'm going to be sending in some funds, too, as well as purchasing a CSA.

Russ, I'll be taking a cut of our May sales and sending those in - hope it helps.   It'd suck to lose this place.


----------



## Helfdan (May 19, 2007)

three year CSA coming up!


----------



## jujutsunerd (May 19, 2007)

Another CS account. Ka-ching!

A yearly/quarterly funddrive would be a good thing, I agree. A reminder that my CS account is about to expire would also be nice. 

/Jonas


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 19, 2007)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> Last time, I remember doing this via a store with a credit card.
> 
> I don't have a PayPal account and don't plan on getting one, so it would be a good strategy IMO to allow for credit card payments in the future, even if you lose a small amount to transaction fees or an initial set-up charge.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I followed the link another step and saw that it allows you to pay via credit/debit card, but I saw that someone else in the thread made the same assumption earlier. In any case, $ sent.




Now I am getting a pay pal account, but this will take a few days, as I don't have a credit card, and debit validation takes a bit longer. It's not as if a Paypal account shouldn't come in useful in time, there were some occasions where I would have liked to be able buy something via pay pal...


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2007)

Another first-time Community Supporter here!  Hope it helps!


----------



## Wraith Form (May 19, 2007)

BlackMoria said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with asking people in a fund raising drive to support a site they use on a regular basis, given what the costs are to support a site like ENWorld.



Completely behind this idea 100% to the max.  Totally.  (Just watched Valley Girl, and then sent Russ a small donation.)


----------



## AnonymousOne (May 19, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> I make use of this site and this community every day, and now that I'm working in this industry as a full time gig I can't justify not purchasing a Community Supporter account.



Write it off as a business expense on your taxes!   

I lurk here alot and if I wasn't waiting a month to get paid I'd send $ or maybe purchase a few PDFs.  I'll be sure to do this when I get out of a bit of debt and back on my feet.


----------



## Largomad (May 19, 2007)

Contributed

next


----------



## rgard (May 19, 2007)

Purchased a CS account moments ago.  Thanks for bringing this to our attention.

Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## Seonaid (May 19, 2007)

Do we need to notify you of a CSA purchase? I seem to remember you needing an email or something to confirm the user ID. In any event, I purchased a 3-year CSA with my registered email address.


----------



## Sabathius42 (May 19, 2007)

Just signed up for a CA.

Suggestions....

1. Having a funds available vs. funds needed meter on the front page to let folks know the state of the union at a glance.

2. Yearly fund drive for those like me who are happy to give when its called on but reluctant otherwise.

3. Having different levels of community supporter accounts so you can give a bit more without having to sign up for the much more expensive 3 year deal.  You don't have to give any extra benefits with higher levels, just make a note or graphic in the posters avatar box to show they are keeping this thing afloat.

4. Never hesitate to ask for help when you need it.

DS


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2007)

Hey guys!

Thanks for all the responses!  Just wanted to very quickly mention that those who buy a CS Account - it's all automated and instantaneous, and matches up your username automatically.  If for some reason it doesn't, just post a note in Meta and I'll get to it ASAP.

- Russ


----------



## Liquide (May 19, 2007)

Will grab a Community Supporter Account next week Russ (short on funds until I get my pay this month), least I can do for you bud. Will try and send more funds as well if my economy allows it.

Hope it all works out for you, and you should really tell us folks these things well in advance next time   

-Rob


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2007)

Liquide said:
			
		

> Will grab a Community Supporter Account next week Russ (short on funds until I get my pay this month), least I can do for you bud. Will try and send more funds as well if my economy allows it.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you, and you should really tell us folks these things well in advance next time
> 
> -Rob




I haven't seen you around for ages, Rob!  How are you these days?


----------



## Liquide (May 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I haven't seen you around for ages, Rob!  How are you these days?




Been lurking mostly and travelling about seen the world  . Still owe you £50 for beers and that train ticket, have to come over and pay it back some day don't you think 

In general I am fine, working part-time as a coder/designer slave and the rest of the time I collect sick benefits (got diagnosed with Aspergers a while back so considered 50% disabled).

Plus festival season start soon which make me all happy (and oh so poor).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2007)

Is there a way we can send a check to a PO Box for those that don't trust doing it over the net?


----------



## Jeysie (May 19, 2007)

The timing is quite fortuitous, as I very recently got a very nice-paying job that gives me some disposable funds!

So I've purchased a CSA myself (though admittedly being mostly a lurker, I'd hate to not have this place to read!), as well as "Elements of Magic" and "Buy the Numbers", both of which I've had my eye on as possibly being useful to my DMs. Hope that helps a little. 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Wavestone (May 19, 2007)

I mostly lurk, just reading posts... but I felt it was time to give something back to this great site.. just bought a CSA.

Hope it works out well!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 19, 2007)

BlackMoria said:
			
		

> Rather than waiting until things get dire then coming onto the boards and making yourself feel like some panhandler soliciting money outside the mall (I know you hate asking everytime this happens), may I suggest that quarterly or semi-annual fund raising drives be done, regardless if the money is need or not at that moment.  Make it the same time frame throughout the year, advertise it on the site and have the fund raising drive run for a week or two each time.
> 
> In that way, people can contribute regularly through a feeling of community and supporting their favorite fan-site rather than a act of charity to save their favorite site from possibly closing.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with asking people in a fund raising drive to support a site they use on a regular basis, given what the costs are to support a site like ENWorld.



Much more eloquent than how I was going to offer the same sentiment.


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Much more eloquent than how I was going to offer the same sentiment.




Yeah - that's the general "intent" of the CS accounts, although it doesn't work out so well. Maybe it's just a presentation thing.


----------



## hewligan (May 19, 2007)

I just sent $5. I must admit that I didn't even know this site offered Community Supporter thingummy until I read this tread. I would recommend taking a look at ArsTechnica OpenForums to see how they handle subscribers - lots of benefits, well publicised, and you get titles etc. to boost your ego.

Perhaps ENWorld should push CS more, offer 1 free ENWorld PDF (not necessarily from all available, could be a subset, or 1 each 4 months, so 3 a year, but specially made PDFs just for CS members). Anyway, worth checking out what they do at Ars to support the site.

Good luck. I jokingly mentioned in my paypal thing that I would pay another $5 for being able to view the site in white background with black text. In truth, I would probably pay $20 for that


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 19, 2007)

I'm one of those people that never likes asking for money either.  I know this issue has come up in the past, where money for the site is tight.  If there's one thing I've learned, it's that the ENWorld community, or at least a significant portion of it, will always come through to help out, because it is a community.  I think we all understand that the site takes a good deal of money to run, and I agree that an annual or semi-annual fundraiser wouldn't be a bad idea.  In fact, I think a good deal of people would support it.

Anyway, I'm not at a secure computer, but when I get to one I'll be renewing my CS account.

Also, because I can't mention it enough, there needs to be non-Paypal ways to donate.  I'd feel much better sending a check, or even sending pounds in the mail.  (IIRC, your bank charges for foreign checks... boo bank, boo.)


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yeah - that's the general "intent" of the CS accounts, although it doesn't work out so well. Maybe it's just a presentation thing.




If the accounts expire, then I've never received a message saying so.  If they don't expire, then maybe that's something to think about.

-BG


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Good luck. I jokingly mentioned in my paypal thing that I would pay another $5 for being able to view the site in white background with black text. In truth, I would probably pay $20 for that




You already can!  On the bottom left of every page there's a dropdown style chooser.  Also, in your account options, there's a dropdown box whereby you choose the default style for viewing.

There's the standard black, and there's "Light", "Stealth" and "Player's Handbook".


----------



## scourger (May 19, 2007)

I just ordered a community supporter account.  Hope others follow suit.


----------



## Lazybones (May 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You already can!  On the bottom left of every page there's a dropdown style chooser.  Also, in your account options, there's a dropdown box whereby you choose the default style for viewing.
> 
> There's the standard black, and there's "Light", "Stealth" and "Player's Handbook".



Oh, man, I can't believe I never noticed that before... Heck, just reading your post is worth the $ I sent, Morrus...


----------



## Deset Gled (May 19, 2007)

Well, I suppose I've been freeloading around here for long enough.  I'll purchase a CS account as soon as I can reactivate my Paypal account (I haven't used it in a couple of years, and have moved since then... this may be interesting).

As another idea, is there any way we could do another promotion with printed books like with Portable Hole Full of Beer?  I really really wanted to get one, but by the time I got around to ordering it, it wasn't available anymore (if there are any copies left, I'll gladly pay for one).  I think some people might be more enticed to donate if we could offer some sort of compensation.  I understand it might not be feasible right now, but it's something to keep in mind if the "yearly fund raiser" idea takes off.


----------



## Nifft (May 19, 2007)

Sent some via paypal.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## RichGreen (May 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You already can!  On the bottom left of every page there's a dropdown style chooser.  Also, in your account options, there's a dropdown box whereby you choose the default style for viewing.
> 
> There's the standard black, and there's "Light", "Stealth" and "Player's Handbook".




Never noticed this before -- doh!


----------



## rgard (May 19, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Much more eloquent than how I was going to offer the same sentiment.




You still have my vote for Moderator.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## GMSkarka (May 19, 2007)

Adamant Entertainment wants to do our part, to thank EN World for the critical role it plays in our success.  

As we've just announced, we're going to donate *50%* of our sales this week to EN World.  From Saturday, May 19th through Saturday, May 26th -- half of everything we make, we'll set aside for EN World.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rgard (May 19, 2007)

RichGreen said:
			
		

> Never noticed this before -- doh!




Cool!  Just changed to Players Handbook!!!


----------



## hewligan (May 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You already can!  On the bottom left of every page there's a dropdown style chooser.  Also, in your account options, there's a dropdown box whereby you choose the default style for viewing.
> 
> There's the standard black, and there's "Light", "Stealth" and "Player's Handbook".




I guess I need to make a second donation. After I get back from the pub I will check out the CS thing.

I am so happy I can read black on white. I guess I am an absolute idiot for not noticing the option. Oh very deary me!


----------



## Jupp (May 19, 2007)

Paypal donation should be in your inbox.

Cheers
Jupp


----------



## Jupp (May 19, 2007)

rgard said:
			
		

> Cool!  Just changed to Players Handbook!!!




I just changed it to PHB as well...and...it just wasn't ENWorld anymore. I had to switch back to the good ole Black Default style immediately


----------



## rgard (May 19, 2007)

Jupp said:
			
		

> I just changed it to PHB as well...and...it just wasn't ENWorld anymore. I had to switch back to the good ole Black Default style immediately




Me too, typing this in Default style.


----------



## Tharen the Damned (May 19, 2007)

One Community Supporter account purchased!


----------



## jdrakeh (May 19, 2007)

Come pay day (June 1st), I'll register as a community supporter and send a few extra dollars your way. Hopefully, that won't be too late.


----------



## mearlus (May 19, 2007)

One CSA purchased!


----------



## Asmo (May 19, 2007)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> Last time, I remember doing this via a store with a credit card.
> 
> I don't have a PayPal account and don't plan on getting one, so it would be a good strategy IMO to allow for credit card payments in the future, even if you lose a small amount to transaction fees or an initial set-up charge.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I followed the link another step and saw that it allows you to pay via credit/debit card, but I saw that someone else in the thread made the same assumption earlier. In any case, $ sent.




I can´t find the link you mention, can you please post it so more En Worlders can use that option? Thanx!

Asmo


----------



## Kvantum (May 19, 2007)

Yet another CS account has been bought and PayPal'd for.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 19, 2007)

My own CSA doesn't expire until October, but I figured, what the heck. I'm going to extend it anyway, might as well do it now, when the money's needed, rather than wait.

I do agree, though, that some sort of notification when the account is about to expire wouldn't be a bad idea. I let mine lapse (briefly) last year, because I didn't know it had ended.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (May 19, 2007)

Yay! Another Community Supporter account purchased!!!


----------



## Lazybones (May 19, 2007)

Asmo said:
			
		

> I can´t find the link you mention, can you please post it so more En Worlders can use that option? Thanx!
> 
> Asmo




It's the "Support the Site" button at the top of the page. Once I selected the 1-year CSA option and "Order Using Paypal" the credit card info screen came up. It's actually a bit misleading, since you don't have to have a Paypal account to use it.


----------



## Merkuri (May 19, 2007)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> It's the "Support the Site" button at the top of the page.




I think he meant the link to pay by credit card directly and not by PayPal.


----------



## Lazybones (May 19, 2007)

Merkuri said:
			
		

> I think he meant the link to pay by credit card directly and not by PayPal.



I edited my post; you follow the "Order by Paypal" links and eventually a credit card entry screen comes up. You don't have to register a Paypal account to use your card.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2007)

I like seeing all the EN Worlders coming together like this. 

I'm currently looking for a better paying job--my CSA doesn't expire for a few more years, but if I can find such a job, I'll definitely send some money EN World's way.


----------



## jcfiala (May 19, 2007)

I'm doing a little extra work on the side, so I extended my current supporter account for another year.


----------



## Rauol_Duke (May 19, 2007)

Another CSA purchased.


----------



## drdevoid (May 19, 2007)

I've been CSA'd.


----------



## blargney the second (May 19, 2007)

I sent you a stack of bank notes.  Thanks for doing this site, Morrus, and thanks for letting us know that you needed help.
-blarg


----------



## Ceska (May 19, 2007)

I couldn´t let this site die ´cause of short funds!

CSA purchased. 

Best wishes from Germany!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 19, 2007)

Have a good time with the 15 tacken from my Community Supporter Account. And maybe I'll see whether you have something nice in the shop, too.

Can't have the ship go down. I don't want to go back to the Wizards boards.


----------



## Asmo (May 19, 2007)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> It's the "Support the Site" button at the top of the page. Once I selected the 1-year CSA option and "Order Using Paypal" the credit card info screen came up. It's actually a bit misleading, since you don't have to have a Paypal account to use it.




"A bit misleading" might actually be the understatement of the year 

Thanks for the heads up, who could have guessed that you need to order
via Paypal to reach the other options   

Asmo


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 19, 2007)

I realized a short time back that my CS account has lapsed.  Unfortunately right now $$$ is tight as my wife's long-term substitute teaching is coming to an end for the summer and she doesn't have anything yet lined up for summer or next fall.  As soon as she is gainfully employed again (hopefully by September), I will renew my CS account.  

Is everyone ready for the server slowdown when all these new CS account holders start running searches?


----------



## Dagredhel (May 19, 2007)

Another 20 bucks on the way for the Community Supprter Account I should have gotten long ago...

I've been a lurker since the Eric Noah days... This is my favorite website by far, and even if I only have the chance to visit occasionally, I'm very thankful it's around when I do...

I hope all of the other slackers like me finally get around to doing the right thing, and I'm just sorry I didn't sooner, in less dire circumstances...

If you're like me, if you don't actually have any cash, there are these little plastic rectangles that banks give out to just about anyone that work just as well...


----------



## rgard (May 19, 2007)

Dagredhel said:
			
		

> I hope all of the other slackers like me finally get around to doing the right thing,




I resemble that remark!  Nyuk, nyuk.


----------



## JohnnFour (May 19, 2007)

CSA renewed.

Stickin' with ye ol' default theme.


----------



## maggot (May 19, 2007)

CSA purchased.


----------



## Roland55 (May 19, 2007)

*Yet Another Supporter*

Chalk up another Community Supporter Account.

I don't like it when I see someone's 'labor of love' about to go down...for the count.

This is a fine site, although I've only dropped by seldom.  Although I've little time anymore, I'm an 'original playuh' of D&D (Chainmail rules...and even pre-Chainmail rules).  Don't know if Gary drops by here or posts here, but I'm sure he'd approve!  

Hang in there.  And don't be so reticent to ask for help, Admiral!  There are lots of old players whose careers are doing just fine.  We're happy to help.

-Roland (Roland55 on this board, Orlando in the early 70s)


----------



## Cyberzombie (May 19, 2007)

CSA to come when I have made sure I can afford it this paycheck.  And some PDFs.  And a t-shirt.    The Damnation Army is here for you, mang.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 19, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Another thing you might want to do is send out reminders to people when their CSA is about to expire. I renewed mine a month or so ago when I wanted to search for something and realized that I couldn't; otherwise, I don't think I'd've noticed.




Yeah, I'd forgotten about renewing mine until I saw Russ' notice.  I really need to write myself a note to renew every year or something.  Hard to help when we don't know there's a problem (though I think that showing an accounting is a good idea, as well as any ideas to reduce costs -- could you split EN World and CM to make them better self-supporting, for example?)

Will send money today as soon as I figure out how to pay by CC.

Edit:  CSA re-upped.  So what have we raised so far?


----------



## Demmero (May 20, 2007)

Dagredhel said:
			
		

> I hope all of the other slackers like me finally get around to doing the right thing, and I'm just sorry I didn't sooner, in less dire circumstances...




Heh.  I really can't afford this, but....

I believe in good karma, and I'd hate to think what the last 2 1/2 years of my life would have been like without having EN World to check out every day (unemployed/back problems), so I'm now (finally!) a community supporter.  If this $20 breaks the camel's back, then so be it.  I love this place.

Thanks to Russ and all the other members who helped pay the way while I freeloaded.


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 20, 2007)

I'll get a buddy of mine--who can figure out PayPal--to shoot you over some cash shortly Russ.

I wish you'd quit waiting this long before letting us know that help is needed though, there is no way on Earth you should be shouldering this burden (one that threatens to bankrupt you no less) alone.


----------



## Lanefan (May 20, 2007)

CSA = CSA + 1...I think. (I'll be sure when I see the payment's gone through)

THANK YOU to whoever it was that pointed out PayPal was not the only payment option! 

Lanefan


----------



## wingsandsword (May 20, 2007)

Roland55 said:
			
		

> Don't know if Gary drops by here or posts here, but I'm sure he'd approve!



For the record, yeah, he's a poster here (over 4,000 posts even), under the screen name Col_Pladoh.

Over in the Archive part of the forum, they have 12 very long Q&A threads involving the esteemed Father of the Game

As for me, I'm re-upping my CS account, I'd let it lapse but this is the only website I'd actually pay for (yeah, this is _my _digital initiative).


----------



## MojoGM (May 20, 2007)

Hey Morrus,

How about an update on how much cash we are raising thus far?  It's a good morale boost to see how close/far we are from the goal.

And it tends to spurn more donations or purchases.

A lot of us would gladly buy stuff and donate to keep this place going, we just need a shout out now again to shake us from our self-involvement


----------



## Hanuman47 (May 20, 2007)

Just renewed and kicked in a little extra - this site is definitely worth it.  Like many others, I would like to make the suggestion of sending out reminders to CS accounts that are expiring soon.  

I've got a question.  When I was a Community Supporter a couple years ago, it never showed up in my screen name title.  Is there something else I need to do for that to happen?  Don't want to sound like a jerk, but if I'm going to support the site, I wouldn't mind a little acknowledgement...

Thanks and keep up the great work.


----------



## The Hound (May 20, 2007)

Any chance of getting some sort of steady corporate sponsorship?  $450 per month for your server bill in exchange for a permanent banner ad on the main page saying "sponsored by ______"?  Must be a lot of second tier (meaning non-WOC) gaming companies who could afford that and could use the exposure. 

PS: I'm going to finally break down and get a Paypal account, which I have to do for other reasons anyway, and will sign up as a supporter.


----------



## trancejeremy (May 20, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth.com has a monthly drive. They put how much they need and how much has been raised on the front page.

Also, maybe you should separate the ENWorld and CM financing? I mean, I might possibly chip in for ENworld, but I don't like CM, and would rather not support that.


----------



## Piratecat (May 20, 2007)

Hanuman47 said:
			
		

> I've got a question.  When I was a Community Supporter a couple years ago, it never showed up in my screen name title.  Is there something else I need to do for that to happen?  Don't want to sound like a jerk, but if I'm going to support the site, I wouldn't mind a little acknowledgement...



You can make your title anything you want when you're a CS! It's accessed through the user panel.

If anyone buys a CS membership and it doesn't kick in, please go to the Meta forum and post in the stickied thread. There's a bug where they occasionally need manual enabling; I'll check that thread daily to fix any problems.

Thanks!


----------



## Lorion (May 20, 2007)

So... I'm only lurking mostly, but I'm here daily so I can as well support the site... CSA purchased!

Cheers,
Marcus


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2007)

Again, is there any option for those people who don't like doing internet business?

I'd gladly chip in $19.99 for a CSA (or renewal, I suppose) but I try to do as little internet purchasing as I possibly can.  If I can send someone a money order or something like that - I'd be right on it.  I've got a birthday coming, anyway.

If any of the admins have a solution to a non-electronic method of payment, E-mail (or PM) me!

Also, I don't have a paypal account and I don't really intend on getting one.  I had a friend who got absolutely hosed by someone who hacked into paypal's records.  Granted that was 6 years ago ... but I'm still wary.


----------



## TemplarSaint (May 20, 2007)

I have purchased a CS account.  Good luck on the drive.


----------



## Abisashi (May 20, 2007)

I subscribed to the War of the Burning Sky. I'll renew my CSA soon.


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (May 20, 2007)

Just purchased another year's worth of Community Supporter access.
I'll check out the store and see about purchases.


----------



## Alzrius (May 20, 2007)

Donation sent!

I honestly don't know what I'd do if EN World vanished. I visit this site more than anywhere else on the internet, and I can't conceive of this community not being around anymore.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (May 20, 2007)

BlackMoria said:
			
		

> Russ,
> 
> Rather than waiting until things get dire then coming onto the boards and making yourself feel like some panhandler soliciting money outside the mall (I know you hate asking everytime this happens), may I suggest that quarterly or semi-annual fund raising drives be done, regardless if the money is need or not at that moment.  Make it the same time frame throughout the year, advertise it on the site and have the fund raising drive run for a week or two each time.
> 
> ...




A good idea, it works for NPR.


----------



## Graybeard (May 20, 2007)

Just signed up for a CSA. Not sure why I didn't before. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BadMojo (May 20, 2007)

Another CSA renewed...let's keep going, guys!  Without ENWorld I'd have to actually work when I'm at my job.


----------



## Merkuri (May 20, 2007)

I just went through and did a quick count of everyone who said they bought or renewed a CSA and counted 54 people.  If each one of those sent in $20 that means so far $1,080 has been raised.  That's not taking into account folks who have bought accounts for more than one year, people who just donated money, and people who have bought accounts and not mentioned it in the thread.

I think that's pretty good for a little more than a day's worth of fundraising.


----------



## scholz (May 20, 2007)

Renewed my CSA. Keep up the good work.


----------



## argo (May 20, 2007)

Well, I needed an excuse to drop more money on PDF so I just stopped by the ENP store.

Best wishes, I love this site!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 20, 2007)

After visiting this site so often, and for many years now I finally bought my first CS account.  Sorry it took so long Russ.      Hope it helps.  I'd hate to see EN World disappear.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## javelin5 (May 20, 2007)

*Just broke down and finally got a CSA...*

I'm not much of a poster, but have always used this site as the best D&D 3/D20 resource site out there.  So I should have put up some money before now.

My only suggestion, for CSA subscribers, create an annual funding report that shows how much you need to maintain the site for the rest of the year and what has been raised.

I also would chime in on at least biannually (if not quarterly, put the call out for CSA accounts/renewals). 

By the numbers you gave us, it would only take 450 $20.00 (annual) accounts to maintain your server space, with some extra cash to continually improve the site.  Hell that is what Yahoo charges for full feature email accounts.

Ideally if enough people annually purchased CSAs (don't know how much that would be) I would expect you to start paying yourself/others for some of their time maintaining/improving the website.

This site is too good a resource to see go away anytime soon.

Edit:  Gee this is only my eighth post...


----------



## Xyanthon (May 20, 2007)

Just signed up for my CSA.  Where are you headed to in Italy Russ?  I just moved to Vicenza a little over two weeks ago and am loving it.  HAVE A GREAT TRIP!


----------



## lior_shapira (May 20, 2007)

Purchased 'war of the burning sky' subscription from rpgnow, hope you see the money sooner rather than later


----------



## airwalkrr (May 20, 2007)

Well, I don't have money to just give away, but I can find some money in my gaming budget to purchase a subscription to War of the Burning Sky... so I did. I hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## 6pakofdwarves (May 20, 2007)

bought a .pdf and donated a couple bucks.


----------



## Morrus (May 20, 2007)

Big update on the news page, folks!  In short: immediate crisis averted, but more needed for long term stability - plus some fairly vital software and hardware upgrades.


----------



## JohnnFour (May 20, 2007)

Russ, I put an ad for Burning Sky in this week's newsletter. If you e-mail me text (480 chars or under) about ENWorld, CSA accounts, or anything else you'd like to advertise, I'd be happy to supply more ads in future issues.


----------



## Muad'dib Pendragon (May 20, 2007)

CSA purchased.  I should have done this a long time ago.  Game on Russ!


----------



## fusangite (May 20, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Big update on the news page, folks!  In short: immediate crisis averted, but more needed for long term stability - plus some fairly vital software and hardware upgrades.



If you incorporated as a non-profit, I could do a bunch of work raising money for ENW and help stabilize the finances but, realistically, it is very difficult to create a stable donor base for an entity that is filtered through either a business or an individual's personal finances.

This financial instability is part of the price one pays for maintaining absolute ownership of a charitable enterprise.


----------



## thedungeondelver (May 20, 2007)

Wish I could help you out, but I can barely keep the Delver's Dungeon going most of the time


----------



## awayfarer (May 20, 2007)

> nobody's buying ENP's PDFs, nobody's buying Community Suporter Accounts at ENW;




Merkuri and I just bought CSA's... well Merk bought them, but I'm one of the recipients.   

I have what may possibly be a stupid question. I notice that PDF's are mentioned as  asource of revenue, how about print books? There are a few books I've been looking at and now seems like a good time to buy (and my birthday is coming up) but I greatly prefer print books. Do books in print not help with revenu or were they just arbitrarily not mentioned?


----------



## Morrus (May 20, 2007)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Merkuri and I just bought CSA's... well Merk bought them, but I'm one of the recipients.
> 
> I have what may possibly be a stupid question. I notice that PDF's are mentioned as  asource of revenue, how about print books? There are a few books I've been looking at and now seems like a good time to buy (and my birthday is coming up) but I greatly prefer print books. Do books in print not help with revenu or were they just arbitrarily not mentioned?




They're in the list on the news page - item #4 in the list of suggestions.


----------



## Piratecat (May 20, 2007)

Hey everyone! Community Supporter Accounts should kick in immediately, giving you search and letting you change your title from your user panel. If yours doesn't, please post here and we'll enable it ASAP. It's an erratic bug, and one we're looking forward to fixing.

Thanks!


----------



## MacMathan (May 20, 2007)

Money Sent! 

Hang in there Russ.


----------



## awayfarer (May 20, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> They're in the list on the news page - item #4 in the list of suggestions.




D'oh. Sorry, short attention span.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 20, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Community Supporter Accounts should kick in immediately, giving you search and letting you change your title from your user panel. If yours doesn't, please post here and we'll enable it ASAP. It's an erratic bug, and one we're looking forward to fixing.
> 
> Thanks!




Mine worked straight away.  I was kind of surprised actually!     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jeysie (May 21, 2007)

No trouble with mine working either. 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Bacris (May 21, 2007)

Glad to hear the immediate crisis is averted - hoping that the trend continues


----------



## Nifft (May 21, 2007)

Please do keep us posted with monthly goals & stuff.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## ChimericDream (May 21, 2007)

Well, there are several PDFs that I've been eying for some time now (all of the Guild books, for example). Bought several PDFs. Glad to support this site.


----------



## Festivus (May 21, 2007)

How can I tell when my account expires?  I know I won some contest on the site that paid for a year recently for me, but  have no idea when it expires.

I'll look through and see if there is some PDF stuff I can buy and still afford.  We are trying to buy a house so not really all that rich at present, but I read ENWorld almost every day so I figure it's worth some additional support however I can get it to you folks.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 21, 2007)

I get paid Thursday; despite the fact that my CSA doesn't expire for another few months, I'll be re-newing it then as well as sending a few bucks your way Morrus.

Thank you for your selfless dedication for this site. This is a great place, and I wouldn't want to see it go away 

cheers,
--N


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 21, 2007)

My CS account just purchased!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 21, 2007)

CharlesRyan said:
			
		

> My CS account just purchased!




Go on, then: change the user title. Be "American gamer in England"


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 21, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Go on, then: change the user title. Be "American gamer in England"




Great idea. Done!


----------



## Mark Chance (May 21, 2007)

I'm a couple of paychecks behind right now due to wonky private school finances, but once I get paid, I'll make a purchase or two. Also, I sent an email to the 465 other members of the *dmadvice* Yahoo! group. That's generated at least one subscription sale that I'm aware of.


----------



## Dremmen (May 21, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> So I'm doing what I always resist doing - asking for money.
> 
> If you can afford to donate, please do so. Anything will help. I know a lot of us are poor, and I don't expect anything from anyone, but I don't want this server to be switched off.
> 
> ...




Russ,

I'm virtually nobody around here but I'd like to make a small suggestion. It seems you have reoccuring monthly expenses that would be best addressed by suscriptions that yield periodic  funds. War of the Burning Sky doesn't interest me as a DM because I'm more into general content that I can plug into my own games, but it is a step in the right direction I think. My suggestion is to do something akin to Audible, the online book service I'm a member of - a monthly membership fee of say $5 or $10, and that in turns gets you credits - 1 or 2 - which can be used to purchase some of ENWorld's varied and useful publications. Some of that larger publications could be split up into parts, each a credit, etc. Overall I would imagine the credit to publication ratio would have to be a deal for the suscriber for them not to simply choose to buy the products. This way my money could be getting me some nice source material. Not that I wouldn't donate otherwise, but it is nice to get something in return.

Just a suggestion. Maybe a monthly newsletter could come with it too, highlighting some of the most newsworthy front page stories from ENWorld, e-mailed along with notification of the credits and a list of publications for purchase. Some of the other smaller publishers might get in on it too, making it an even better deal for suscribers. Hopefully this steady source of income would translate into security for you, and ENWorld.

Just a thought.


----------



## Sammael (May 21, 2007)

As promised, one CS account purchased.


----------



## Ryltar (May 21, 2007)

CS account purchased. Here's to ENworld!


----------



## SiderisAnon (May 21, 2007)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> My suggestion is to do something akin to Audible, the online book service I'm a member of - a monthly membership fee of say $5 or $10, and that in turns gets you credits - 1 or 2 - which can be used to purchase some of ENWorld's varied and useful publications. Some of that larger publications could be split up into parts, each a credit, etc.



Dremmen's suggestion is a sales model that can work for a business. However, I believe it works best if you have a rather large number of products available for people to choose from and products that people will want to keep buying more of. I used to have a "subscription" like this to DAZ, which sells 3D models for rendering. There was always something I wanted to spend my monthly credit on. I could have kept it up for years. I finally ended that subscription, however, because I realized I was purchasing more products than I had time to use. (In fact, I still have models I've never even unzipped because I haven't had the time.) 

I own quite a few of the items on the EN Publishing list. From a quick count, something just over 20% of them, actually. (Maybe a little more, once you eliminate duplicate entries and bundles.) However, there are only a couple of items remaining on their list that interest me. So, the monthly subscription with "credits" would be of little use to me because I'd run out of products within a few months. (Depending on pending release schedule.) 

This is not to say that such a monthly "credits" model would not work for other people. I believe it would be best suited for people who are new to EN Publishing products and so would have more choices for things that would suit their personal gaming styles.

However, if you went to such a model, I believe it should be in addition to a Community Supporter Account. I'm willing to shell out the $20 per year to support a site a use daily, where as I wouldn't want to shell out $5 per month to both support the site and get a free PDF that might not be useful to me.



There are an additional suggestion that I think might help generate some extra revenue. 

Would it be possible to send out coupons for EN Publishing products specifically to Community Supporter Account holders? Or if you don't want to e-mail them ads, you could post a notice on the boards for CSA holders to check their account page because there would be a special link to a discount. The coupons could change monthly or whatever and would both reward those who support the site and perhaps generate some extra sales of the PDFs.


----------



## Dremmen (May 21, 2007)

SiderisAnon said:
			
		

> Dremmen's suggestion is a sales model that can work for a business. However, I believe it works best if you have a rather large number of products available for people to choose from and products that people will want to keep buying more of. I used to have a "subscription" like this to DAZ, which sells 3D models for rendering. There was always something I wanted to spend my monthly credit on. I could have kept it up for years. I finally ended that subscription, however, because I realized I was purchasing more products than I had time to use. (In fact, I still have models I've never even unzipped because I haven't had the time.).




A very valid point - I believe there will be a number of small publishers who would jump at the chance to get on such a system, and that would balloon up the already generous number of offerings. It means regular review of their product by the subscribers as they look for whatever intrigues them. It also means that, since you have these credits every month, you would be more likely to pick up something that you are not so sure about. Personally I've yet to try any pre-fab adventures and if I were aboard this system I'd probably use one credit for some source material, and the other for a fringe item I'm curious about.

The thing with the Community Supporter Account is that it is a one time deal, not ideal I think for ENWorld, at least not compared to many subscribers paying every month. The other is that the benefits of the Account, to me, are a bit unsubstantial when compared to tangible game material (tangible in a virtual sense anyways).


----------



## Thomas Percy (May 21, 2007)

We (The Forge Studios) have some money at our ENGS Account, and I'll gladly buy Community Supporter Accounts for 1 year, but  can someone tell (me idiot) how transfer this (ENGS Acc) money onto Community SA?


----------



## Wolf72 (May 21, 2007)

account purchased ... testing custom title


----------



## boerngrim (May 21, 2007)

Hey thanks for this site. I use it nearly every day. I am now a supporter.


----------



## Simrion (May 21, 2007)

Community Supporter Account Purchased...hope it helps!


----------



## Nyaricus (May 21, 2007)

Holy crap, I just checked the front page, and I can buy an _EN WORLD MOUSE-PAD!!!_ Come Thursday, consider one mouse-pad bought 

Also: no hoodies? I might've bought one of those, if you had them availiable. As it is, I'll mull buying a t-shirt.

cheers,
--N


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2007)

War of the Burning Sky, subscribed. I decided to get it on its own merits and did so then found out about the crisis the day after I bought it. So don't think of this supporting purchase as charity but as a fully capitalist earned return for producing a great sounding project.


----------



## Nerfwright (May 22, 2007)

I must be postcognitive - I renewed my CSA within a few hours of Morrus' note, before I even saw this thread.  

I'll have to buy a few PDFs this week to help out some more.

Bucky


----------



## Old_Man_Fish (May 22, 2007)

Well, signed up for a CSA for all it's worth.  I know of a few sites that put up the monthly charges combined with how much they have taken in so far this month (i.e. yogsothoth and rpgmp3.com) ... I don't know if this would help or not, but it has convinced me to throw in a few times when I probably would not have.

Of course, so does a cry for help on the front page


----------



## Elodan (May 22, 2007)

I think CSA expiration reminders would be very helpful.  Unless you're doing a search it's pretty easy to not notice that it's expired.  Hopefully, a reminder would inspire people to renew which would, again, hopefully be spread over the year to meet the quarterly numbers.


----------



## Festivus (May 22, 2007)

I will reiterate my question of how can I know when my current account expires?  If I knew I could buy more time, but since I don't I assume it's still good.

To support the site I subscribed to the War of the Burning Sky, even though I didn't plan to run it (at least not any time soon) but I can probably glean lots of good ideas from it.


----------



## morbiczer (May 22, 2007)

Sent some money via Paypal.

On a related note, where can I see how long my Community Support Account is active? It apparently still is, since I can send PMs, but I don't even see anywhere that I'm a CS. (I think I bought a CS account some time ago, but I'm not 100% sure.)


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2007)

You can see you SCA expiration date by going to the CSA purchase page.

http://www.enworld.org/subscriptions.php?

If it says nothng, it's expired.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 22, 2007)

Hooray, Paypal confirmed my account and I got my subscription...


----------



## Jupp (May 22, 2007)

Festivus said:
			
		

> I will reiterate my question of how can I know when my current account expires?  If I knew I could buy more time, but since I don't I assume it's still good.
> 
> To support the site I subscribed to the War of the Burning Sky, even though I didn't plan to run it (at least not any time soon) but I can probably glean lots of good ideas from it.




On the top of the page you click on "My Account" and choose "My user control panel". There on the menu on the left side you choose "Paid subscriptions". Then you will be able to see when your subscription did start and when it will end.

Cheers
Jupp


----------



## Mycanid (May 22, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I just checked the front page, and I can buy an _EN WORLD MOUSE-PAD!!!_ Come Thursday, consider one mouse-pad bought




Hmm ... THIS seems kinda cool. Hmm ...


----------



## Joël of the FoS (May 23, 2007)

Done, with a lot of pleasure doing so. 

A little to thank you for everything.

Joël


----------



## morbiczer (May 23, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You can see you SCA expiration date by going to the CSA purchase page.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/subscriptions.php?
> 
> If it says nothing, it's expired.




Okay, I checked, thanks. Apparently it will expire the day after tommorrow.   

Since I sent some money directly through PayPal and I'm currently somewhat short of free cash, I won't renew it right now. But once I'm in a more stable financial condition, I'll do that to.


----------



## Tuerny (May 23, 2007)

Became a Community Supporter.


----------



## Quartz (May 23, 2007)

Just a thought, but another messageboard that I use has started running Google Ads.


----------



## mearlus (May 23, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Just a thought, but another messageboard that I use has started running Google Ads.



I believe there are google ads on the bottom of the page of the messageboard.


----------



## Jupp (May 23, 2007)

You know, I wouldn't have seen them without you mentioning it, and I visit this site since years  Most of the time I cringe whenever I see Google ads in the middle of a thread in a messageboard. But here they are in a very nice location. At the very bottom where no one sees them


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2007)

Jupp said:
			
		

> But here they are in a very nice location. At the very bottom where no one sees them




Heh - yeah, I'll probably get rid of 'em.  All the way down there they don't exactly pay out anything noticeable, and I don't want them anywhere *more* visible.


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 23, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Heh - yeah, I'll probably get rid of 'em.  All the way down there they don't exactly pay out anything noticeable, and I don't want them anywhere *more* visible.



Can you place them somewhere more visible, but only on the 'reply to post' pages, rather than every page? That way, they're not obtrusive for someone reading, and you only need to see them when you're posting.


----------



## mearlus (May 23, 2007)

I assume not much $ is brought in just by displaying the google ads.  People need to click through and buy stuff from them to make it worth it I would think.


----------



## Merkuri (May 23, 2007)

Personally, I don't find Google ads to be annoying at all, as long as they're not smack in the middle of what I'm reading.  If they were on the side or top I wouldn't mind.  I'd much rather have Google ads than any other kind because they're not flashy, distracting, and don't leave the designated "advertisement" area like some high-tech ones I've seen.  Those last are especially annoying because you can often go to click on a link and end up accidentally clicking on the ad because it basically moved under your mouse as you went to click.

I hate the way they do Google ads on Proboards, though, where they put it in BETWEEN replies in a thread.  That's just cruel and ugly looking.


----------



## Paraxis (May 23, 2007)

Sorry if this was posted already I only have a minute or two.  First when my money situation changes I will gladly help out this is the best rpg site on the web and almost a second home. Second, and to the point how about a cafepress store, its free to set up and with all the great artists and Enworld brand products I think it would sell. Plus its even more advertisement for the site when people wear t-shirts with the name on it.


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2007)

Paraxis said:
			
		

> Sorry if this was posted already I only have a minute or two.  First when my money situation changes I will gladly help out this is the best rpg site on the web and almost a second home. Second, and to the point how about a cafepress store, its free to set up and with all the great artists and Enworld brand products I think it would sell. Plus its even more advertisement for the site when people wear t-shirts with the name on it.




Scroll up to the top of the page.  It's been there for ages!


----------



## Scott_Rouse (May 23, 2007)

Bought my CS account today.

Also Russ check your email and get in touch with me ASAP.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 23, 2007)

Bought the full price 3 year version to help out. It would be nice to have a higher level option available. It doesn't need extra features, just a way to give more for those who can afford to.


----------



## DM-Rocco (May 24, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've been trying not to mention this, but I'm getting pretty desparate.
> 
> EN World/Circvs Maximvs' finances aren't working out. Nobody's buying advertising space, nobody's buying ENP's PDFs, nobody's buying Community Suporter Accounts at ENW; they haven't been for months, and I've been racking up debt covering it. Various people and companies who owe me money aren't paying it (apologies to those who have heard this before). The server bill is $450 per month.
> 
> ...



I have bought user accounts in the past, so I do support the effort, so don't get me wrong if I ask a question or two.

The server bill is only $450 a month?  That doesn't seem like alot, I'm just saying.  No one literially buys anything where you can't even make that much?  I'm not doubting you, it just raised a flag in my head is all.

Anyway, I have been meaning to get another supporter account.  If I bought one, would 100% of that fee go towards you or is there a middle man somewhere getting a cut?  What I mean to say is, could me supporting you at least be partially benifical in that I buy an account and you get the full money to you or should I just paypal you some funds directly?


----------



## morbiczer (May 24, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Bought the full price 3 year version to help out. It would be nice to have a higher level option available. It doesn't need extra features, just a way to give more for those who can afford to.




You can always send some money directly through Paypal.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 24, 2007)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> ...As for me, I'm re-upping my CS account, I'd let it lapse but *this is the only website I'd actually pay for (yeah, this is my digital initiative)*.



  (emphasis mine)

I had already subscribed to "War of the Burning Sky" and I bought my first  o) CSA when I saw this thread.  

Mostly, I wanted to point out wingsandsword's post.  I have gathered more useful bits (paid and free) from ENWorld over the last 5+ years  (  ).

ENWorld is _MY_ Digital Initiative too!

Thanks Morrus (and Eric before him) and to everyone else who has made this a great community.


----------



## Midknightsun (May 24, 2007)

Oft- time lurker.  Now a community supporter.  There's a few PDFs I may grab as well.


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2007)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> The server bill is only $450 a month?  That doesn't seem like alot, I'm just saying.  No one literially buys anything where you can't even make that much?  I'm not doubting you, it just raised a flag in my head is all.




You'd be amazed.  I think the thought process involves people assuming that everyone else is doing it, so it doesn't make much difference if they don't.


----------



## Harker Wade (May 24, 2007)

Okay, I de-lurked long enough to cough up the paypal-ola!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 24, 2007)

Part of the problem with the CS accounts is the annual (or bi- or tri-) nature of them.  Tends to result in fits and spurts of income, and while it's nice that all these new people are ponying up for the CS accounts, next month won't see the huge influx, and a year from now we have to hope that they all re-up.

I don't envy Morrus the financial wranglings involved in keeping smoothing out the bumps, that's for sure.


----------



## DonTadow (May 24, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Part of the problem with the CS accounts is the annual (or bi- or tri-) nature of them.  Tends to result in fits and spurts of income, and while it's nice that all these new people are ponying up for the CS accounts, next month won't see the huge influx, and a year from now we have to hope that they all re-up.
> 
> I don't envy Morrus the financial wranglings involved in keeping smoothing out the bumps, that's for sure.



Perhaps switching to a monthly or bimonthly thing would work.


----------



## WizarDru (May 24, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You'd be amazed.  I think the thought process involves people assuming that everyone else is doing it, so it doesn't make much difference if they don't.




Well I'm glad you spoke up about it.  I lurk here less than I used to, but that doesn't mean I don't consider this my internet home away from home, as it were.

Re-upped my supporter account (didn't realize it had lapsed, really) and purchased some stuff from the store that I needed anywho.

Cheers!


----------



## amethal (May 24, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Also Russ check your email and get in touch with me ASAP.



Am I the only one wondering what this could be about?

And yes, I do realise its none of my business


----------



## Merkuri (May 24, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You'd be amazed.  I think the thought process involves people assuming that everyone else is doing it, so it doesn't make much difference if they don't.




I believe it's sometimes called the "not my problem" state of mind.  I knew a guy in college who didn't get vaccinated for mono.  His rationale was that since everyone else got vaccinated he wouldn't have to.  The problem is when more than one person thinks that way.

It's very easy to go on using a free service like this and not think to donate, especially if there's no reminder that money is needed.  You just feel like since the service is here and has been here for a while that somebody else must be paying for it, therefore it's not necessary for you do do anything about it.

Which is why I think putting up a friendly reminder every now and again about how the EN World "finances" are doing would help keep it running.  Just like how a flood of people stood up and did something when they heard the site was in trouble, if they get a reminder that the site does not pay for itself then they'd be more willing to donate on a regular basis.  If you don't ask for money people think you don't need any.


----------



## Sandain (May 25, 2007)

*cough* Supporter Account bought, sorry I did not do sooner


----------



## Jacen (May 25, 2007)

*Help needed*

I am having a problem. I am too stubborn to get a paypal account (have heard enough problems with it) for buying CS account. So what I need is an friendly European (EU) EnWorlder who has a paypal account and SWIFT and IBAN codes. This way I can pay it as an EU payment (and avoid extra fees) for the account owner who buy the CS account for me. If one is from Finland and uses Osuuspankki the better and easier. 

So are there anyone willing to do this and more important - is this OK for ppl who are responsible for selling those Community Supporter accounts?

ps. wonder if it once again time to change my sig ;-)


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 26, 2007)

I just bought a CS account. I had suspicions that advertising dollars were dropping, and was planning to do this anyway.

Good luck with this.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Night Watchman (May 26, 2007)

One more CSA bought and paid for!

I've been meaning to do this for a while now, but I never got around to doing it while I had the money.  Thanks for the kick in the pants!

Thanks for all your hard work Morrus.  Have fun in Italy!!


----------



## freyar (May 27, 2007)

Going to sign up for CSA and subscribe to WotBS just as soon as I get a low-balance credit card and a paypal account...

Morrus, we all really appreciate what you do here.


----------



## Geron Raveneye (May 27, 2007)

Sent some money your way, Morrus...is not much, but I hope it helps a tiny bit. By the way, I doubt anybody here would mind you giving a regular status of how EN World is doing.


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 28, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> I just bought a CS account. I had suspicions that advertising dollars were dropping, and was planning to do this anyway.
> 
> Good luck with this.
> 
> The Auld Grump




Cynical Mode Here.

How could advertising dollars be dropping? Didn't the new combination PDF company say that they were charging more to vendors in order to increase exposure through ads and marketing?


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 28, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Perhaps switching to a monthly or bimonthly thing would work.




He should hit up WoTC for the money. This site is a gold mine for WoTC in terms of people talking about what they're doing with the d20 system and it's one of the few places where d20 modern has it's own forum with people still talking about it and trying to get more use out of it.


----------



## Erithtotl (May 28, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Big update on the news page, folks!  In short: immediate crisis averted, but more needed for long term stability - plus some fairly vital software and hardware upgrades.




This has scrolled off the homepage and I'm not sure how to find it.  I am interested in what other details were posted.  What sort of software upgrades?


----------



## Mark CMG (May 28, 2007)

Erithtotl said:
			
		

> This has scrolled off the homepage and I'm not sure how to find it.  I am interested in what other details were posted.  What sort of software upgrades?





Site news usually has that information archived - 

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=162


----------



## noffham (May 29, 2007)

Just saw that my CS was nearing it's end. So I renewed.  Probably going to buy some pdfs soon too. Although it sounds like it might be a good idea to space purchases out to give Morrus some regular cash flow.


----------



## carborundum (May 29, 2007)

Bout time I shelled out for a CSA. I grabbed a few pdfs recently too, and I'll keep that up too. I mean, this site is my digit.... oh, yeah, that's been done already


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 30, 2007)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Cynical Mode Here.
> 
> How could advertising dollars be dropping? Didn't the new combination PDF company say that they were charging more to vendors in order to increase exposure through ads and marketing?




Watch the advertisements here - a greater percentage have been for Burning Sky (An E.N. Publishing product) and materials that are increasingly tangential to D20 gaming. Fewer paying advertisements equals dropping advertising dollars. It is easy enough to notice.

I for one do not believe that the merger between RPGNow and DTRPG served anyone's interests but their own. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Whisper72 (May 30, 2007)

Well, I know it has been said by others as well, but it happened to me as well. Without me knowing it, my CSA had lapsed apparently. I just bought the full monty 3 year CSA, so this will help for the short term, and I also think that perdiodic fundraisers are a good idea. I mean, even if I get mailed for a lapsed account, this would now mean that the next time I'd be alerted to supporting the site would be in 3 years time...

Unfortunately, I am not much of a PDF fan, I like to have stuff in hand, smelling the paper. Any plans on releasing the Burning Sky thingy in print?


----------



## Jupp (May 30, 2007)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> He should hit up WoTC for the money. This site is a gold mine for WoTC in terms of people talking about what they're doing with the d20 system and it's one of the few places where d20 modern has it's own forum with people still talking about it and trying to get more use out of it.





I can't remember, but do WotC (i.e. for their books) or Paizo (i.e. for Pathfinder) place ads here? 

I always see those intriguingly confusing ads from the Le games or from CMG. But perhaps me perception is clouded


----------



## Morrus (May 30, 2007)

Whisper72 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I am not much of a PDF fan, I like to have stuff in hand, smelling the paper. Any plans on releasing the Burning Sky thingy in print?





http://stores.lulu.com/enpublishing


----------



## Ghendar (May 30, 2007)

Just sent my meager contribution. Wish it could be more but I'm happy to help out.


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 31, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Watch the advertisements here - a greater percentage have been for Burning Sky (An E.N. Publishing product) and materials that are increasingly tangential to D20 gaming. Fewer paying advertisements equals dropping advertising dollars. It is easy enough to notice.
> 
> I for one do not believe that the merger between RPGNow and DTRPG served anyone's interests but their own.
> 
> The Auld Grump





Hence my warning of 'cynical mode' as I fully agree.


----------



## DM-Rocco (May 31, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You'd be amazed.  I think the thought process involves people assuming that everyone else is doing it, so it doesn't make much difference if they don't.




I'm sure.  I myself have bought user accounts, but I don't renew them all the time as I mean too, so I guess I see where it might be hard to gather money.  Ya know, as I sit here writing this, there are 2,079 users online right now.  If you charged a monthly fee as little as twenty-five cents to all users, that by itself should be enough to pay for the monthly expense.  

Granted, I don't go to websites that I have to pay anything on, so it might turn a few people off, but a free month of use to get people hooked with a promise not to spam our accounts and a low monthly fee of less than a $1 and even I would have come around.

As Zedd would say, "Nothing is ever easy."

Have a good vacation, I'll upgrade my account when I get home, I couldn't do it earlier, I was out of town myself.


----------



## Morrus (May 31, 2007)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Granted, I don't go to websites that I have to pay anything on,




You've spotted the cruicial flaw in that plan!


----------



## DM-Rocco (May 31, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You've spotted the cruicial flaw in that plan!




I am not that savy with the inner working on what is possible with your site, but could you say, have a pop up hit the user no more than once a month, say when you log in or do your first post each month?  Have the pop up ask if you would like to donate $1 to the site.  If yes, then they get directed to paypal, or whatever, if no, still offer to let them use the site for free with no further pop ups until next month?  So never more than 12 pop-ups a year, if you give or not.

That way people still can use it for free, but they get a friendly reminder that money is always needed.  By keeping the pop-up reminder to only once a month (with no other pop-ups because they are always annouying), it doesn't become a burden to just click yes or no and you don't really get a guilt trip laid on you.


----------



## blargney the second (May 31, 2007)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> pop up



AAAH!  Don't say that word!



> pop up



AAAH!  You said the word again!



> pop ups



AUUGGH!  He said the word again!



> pop-ups



AAAUUUGH!  Stop saying the word!



> pop-up



AAAH!  He said pop-up again!  AAAH!  I said pop-up!  OOOOH! I said pop-up again! That's three "pop-up"s!


----------



## Merkuri (May 31, 2007)

I agree with blarg.  Popups, no matter how infrequent, are NOT good.  There are better ways to remind folks than pestering them once a month with a popup.


----------



## Jacen (Jun 1, 2007)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Have the pop up ask if you would like to donate $1 to the site.  If yes, then they get directed to paypal, or whatever,



...

I still don't have CS account due to fact that I WON'T use paypal. So that reminder loses some effect. I am not the only one that won't deal with them.

Well there always is RPGNow but with price $45 compared to about $19 something. This time I just can't afford to give money away like in earlier donations.
 :\


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 1, 2007)

Jacen said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I still don't have CS account due to fact that I WON'T use paypal. So that reminder loses some effect. I am not the only one that won't deal with them.
> 
> ...



What is the big problem that I don't see with Paypal?  Are they funding terrorist?  Do they sleep with underage school children? Did they fart in public and blame it on Grandma?  Seriously, what is the big deal?



			
				blargney the second said:
			
		

> AAAH!  Don't say that word!
> 
> 
> AAAH!  You said the word again!
> ...



AAAUUURRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!  pop-ups, Pop-Ups, POP-UPS!!!   



			
				Merkuri said:
			
		

> I agree with blarg.  Popups, no matter how infrequent, are NOT good.  There are better ways to remind folks than pestering them once a month with a popup.




Oh, grow up.  I'm not asking for a daily reminder.  If you can't handle clicking through one pop-up a month then something is really wrong with you.  Most filters would probably screen it anyway, so you wouldn't even have to click it off, but you would see on the top of Internet Explorer that there was a pop-up trying to get through and thus a reminder.

Seriously, if you even use the site modestly, the price of a pop-up once a month is nothing, and I hate pop-ups and even I wouldn't mind a friendly reminder once and a while compared to a desperate post from our beloved Morrus scrambling at the last minute.

Toughen up will ya.


----------



## dpetroc (Jun 1, 2007)

What the hey... one more CS account...


----------



## Merkuri (Jun 1, 2007)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Oh, grow up.  I'm not asking for a daily reminder.  If you can't handle clicking through one pop-up a month then something is really wrong with you.




I think I represent the majority of internet goers.  There's a reason most browser applications have pop-up blockers nowadays.  One popup is too many when you can display the same information at the top of the regular window (similar to Morrus' "Important Announcement" that's displaying right now).

My problem is not with the frequency of the popups, it's that you can easily do without them, and popups should be used sparingly and only with the permission of the user, IMO.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 1, 2007)

Merkuri said:
			
		

> I think I represent the majority of internet goers.  There's a reason most browser applications have pop-up blockers nowadays.




Yeah. Or just use FireFox, which "blocks" the problem at the source... 

 -- N


----------



## bissichan (Jun 1, 2007)

CS Account bought.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 1, 2007)

Merkuri said:
			
		

> I think I represent the majority of internet goers.  There's a reason most browser applications have pop-up blockers nowadays.  One popup is too many when you can display the same information at the top of the regular window (similar to Morrus' "Important Announcement" that's displaying right now).
> 
> My problem is not with the frequency of the popups, it's that you can easily do without them, and popups should be used sparingly and only with the permission of the user, IMO.



A female gamer, cool.  Wait, you don't have a mullet, a hair lip and a fancy for other girls do ya?    

Okay, settle down, just having fun.  You're okay with me if all, none or even some of the above is true    

Anyway, yes, I agree with you, but really, does everyone hate pop-ups that badly that 12 a year would really ruin your year?

For me it would be a nice simple reminder that you can't just ignore.  I could have easily ignored this thread, but by now I knew most likely what this thread was about before I even read it.  Now think a moment about those new to the site, it will take them a long time to read such a thread.  Most people I know just ignore the stickies unless it says "HEY, READ THIS BEFORE POSTING OR YOU SHALL DIE A LONG SLOW DEATH IN THE PITS OF HELL!!!"

Maybe just a friendly reminder at the top of the boards is enough, maybe he should send out a friendly request on our e-mail accounts once a month for a $1 donation.  Well, then I guess that won't work because people will complain about SPAM.

I guess we will be reduced to scrambling for funds then at the last minute as seems to be the norm.  What is the diffinition of insanity, doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result.  I'm not saying everyone else is insane because they want to keep things the same, I am saying that keeping things the same hasn't worked very well, perhaps something new is in order.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, I renewed my account.  Since everyone else is bragging, so am I


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm, what things can E.N.Publishing focus on that will sell, and hopefully keep things more buoyant?

I, at the least, tend to purchase 'toolkit' books by preference. Steam & Steel has seen enough use that I had to print up another copy. Mechanomancy I & II have not seen use, but are quite good. (Just not something that fits any of my current game settings.)

A toolkit can often be used in multiple D20 and OGL D20 games, I converted much of Steam & Steel for use in OGL Steampunk, and some for Spycraft 2.0. I converted Elements of Magic: Mythic Earth for use in Spycraft, and it is now seeing use. (This was a multi step process, where I made a whole bunch of changes, then removed them, a little at a time, getting almost back to the way it was written.... I'd have saved myself a whole lot of work by just adding subdual damage to the casting of spells, and stress damage to conjurations - since those and a drained level for both caster and target in regards to any resurrection magics are the only changes remaining. Rolling eyes, where art thou?  :\  )

I will take a 'Book of Templates' or a 'Librum Equitus' over a book of monsters or a book on chainmail bikinis. Adventures are low on the list - they have to reach out and grab me, they need a serious hook. For Pathfinder (issue 1) that hook is the goblins, but WotBS does not have a hook that has a big enough worm, I guess.

But my tastes may differ from the norm, and I suspect that I have also zeroed in on the products that take the longest to write and test. But I would like to see E.N.Publishing succeed.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 8, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Hmmm, what things can E.N.Publishing focus on that will sell, and hopefully keep things more buoyant?
> 
> I, at the least, tend to purchase 'toolkit' books by preference. Steam & Steel has seen enough use that I had to print up another copy. Mechanomancy I & II have not seen use, but are quite good. (Just not something that fits any of my current game settings.)
> 
> A toolkit can often be used in multiple D20 and OGL D20 games, I converted much of Steam & Steel for use in OGL Steampunk, and some for Spycraft 2.0. I




Glad to know Steam & Steel was good value for you.  Maybe someday I should write another one


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 8, 2007)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Glad to know Steam & Steel was good value for you.  Maybe someday I should write another one



It was agood value for me too. I was trying to use one coursebook for my latest campaign, but had to replace the entire section of steampunk references from the book i was using with steam and steel because it was a much better system.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 8, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Hmmm, what things can E.N.Publishing focus on that will sell, and hopefully keep things more buoyant?
> 
> I, at the least, tend to purchase 'toolkit' books by preference. Steam & Steel has seen enough use that I had to print up another copy. Mechanomancy I & II have not seen use, but are quite good. (Just not something that fits any of my current game settings.)
> 
> ...



Hi, I converted steam and steel for Steampunk OGLtoo. I'd love to share any notes you may have.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 8, 2007)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Glad to know Steam & Steel was good value for you.  Maybe someday I should write another one



You _do_ know what I would say about that, don't you?    

It also saw/sees a good deal of use in my Iron Kingdoms games (at the time that was the main reason I bought it). S&S remains one of the only two PDF products where I played the 'is it there yet? *Click!*' game. I may have been the first to purchase it.



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Hi, I converted steam and steel for Steampunk OGL too. I'd love to share any notes you may have.




Yeah, I liked that game, though there were some odd... holes... in the rules. (No rules for automatic fire, and some of the worst prices that I have seen in a D20 modern based game - cheaper to buy a ship, crew it, and sail it across the ocean than to buy passage on the same ship.)

Using S&S with OGL Steampunk - the first place I used it was in prosthetics, grabbing Phil Reed's Prosthetics & Diseases expansion. I stole rules from Swashbuckling adventures, and allowed the PCs to spend action points to not get horribly dead - if you took enough damage to pass your Massive Damage threshold and failed the save you could spend a point to lose a random limb instead. Steampunk needs folks with steam or pneumatically powered limbs.  Given the extreme lethality of vehicle weapons I thought this was a better solution than lots of new characters every time an armored vehicle showed up. At the end of the campaign diesel engines were coming into play, and I altered history a wee bit to allow Mondragon to get his assault rifle perfected in 1893. (Built by Schweizerische Industrie Gesellschaft, but a Mexican design, just a bit beyond what could be manufactured and remain reliable.)

I lifted rules for trains as well, since I really did not want to stat out some locomotives. The critter templates I could just drop in. My actual notes are not to hand - I have moved since the last time I ran OGL Steampunk, and have not opened that box.

I think I went into a little detail when I did a review of OGL Steampunk. And somewhere on the E.N. Publishing site are a bunch of rules that I did for S&S, mostly involving trains. (Look, my first use of the Search function. Isn't it cute?)

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Java decided to update while I was typing this, causing Firefox to lock up. But when I restored Firefox not one word of text got lost, it was all there, waiting to be finished.


----------



## aboyd (Jun 9, 2007)

For what it's worth, I might suggest not hiding the Community Supporter information.  By that I mean, features are turned off unless you're a Community Supporter, but they don't tell you WHY.  I tried to search and got a message about access levels.  I tried to view all my own posts and got the same message.  Nowhere did it say "this can be enabled with a $5 Community Supporter account you purchase here."

So you know what I thought?  I thought, "site's broken."  And then I didn't think about it anymore.

It might help to make it more obvious, and it doesn't have to be spammy.  I mean, I could have used some information, and it would have been an honest service to me if the error messages could have shot me in the right direction.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 9, 2007)

Superb advice, and absolutely correct. I'll see what it takes to edit those messages.


----------



## Ctenosaur (Jun 10, 2007)

Being supportive ... now back to lurking.


----------



## brehobit (Jun 11, 2007)

I haven't read the whole thread, but for advertising, have you considered project wonderful?  Looks very reasonable and might work better than the current scheme.  You lose 25%, but it might be worth trying for a month or so.

Mark


----------



## jillianhw (Jun 16, 2007)

Problems with funding, hey? Well, I can sympathize and would like to help out. I have an online book, Guardians of Myth: Legends Reborn, which is available online at Lulu.com. It can be downloaded for free and purchased for $9.52. I cannot offer any of the proceeds from the free downloads, but I will offer to donate any proceeds made from book purchases in the next month. I will donate $0.80 for each book sold (that is the total profit I receive from each) for the next month (June 16-July 16). It may not be much, but it seems like you guys have a pretty good thing going here and I don't really need the money.

Namaste
Jillian


----------



## Bacris (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll be submitting the portion of Dreamscarred Press's sales for May this weekend, now that all royalty revenues are in


----------



## Kunimatyu (Jun 22, 2007)

Just bought my CSA - hope it helps!


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 25, 2007)

So.... how are we doing?  Seems to me that it's been awhile now; long enough for a large number of people to up their contribution to ENWorld, anyway.  Are we out of the red yet?


----------



## Torx (Jun 25, 2007)

Had to wait for PayPal before I could support.  Hope this helps, and I'm sure I'll enjoy my new search feature!


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 26, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Superb advice, and absolutely correct. I'll see what it takes to edit those messages.



On a related note:

Being told that your CS Account has expired would also be useful


----------



## KiwiGlen (Jun 26, 2007)

I've only just realised my CS account has expired too. I gave my email address for notification messages, so it would be good if I got a 30-day warning.

I only noticed it because I couldn't search on messages!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 26, 2007)

Agreed! Emails about that make a ton of sense. If we can't implement them now, we'll _definintely_ do so in the new software.


----------



## helium3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Uhhh. I got an email telling me mine had expired. What gives?


----------



## Ry (Jun 27, 2007)

I renewed my CS early... hope it helps!


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2007)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Uhhh. I got an email telling me mine had expired. What gives?



 Maybe you have to have email notification from admins turned on?


----------



## Merkuri (Jun 27, 2007)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Uhhh. I got an email telling me mine had expired. What gives?





			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Maybe you have to have email notification from admins turned on?




I think he's saying he _did_ get an email but wasn't expecting it.

Helium3, did your account really expire, or do you still have a while?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 27, 2007)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Uhhh. I got an email telling me mine had expired. What gives?



If your account isn't due to expire, I suspect it's someone testing the notification system and accidentally goofing.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 29, 2007)

aboyd said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I might suggest not hiding the Community Supporter information.  By that I mean, features are turned off unless you're a Community Supporter, but they don't tell you WHY.  I tried to search and got a message about access levels.  I tried to view all my own posts and got the same message.  Nowhere did it say "this can be enabled with a $5 Community Supporter account you purchase here."
> 
> So you know what I thought?  I thought, "site's broken."  And then I didn't think about it anymore.
> 
> It might help to make it more obvious, and it doesn't have to be spammy.  I mean, I could have used some information, and it would have been an honest service to me if the error messages could have shot me in the right direction.



This is a good idea. It might also be good to make it more obvious in other ways. Those with CS accounts can have custom user titles, but not all of them do. That doesn't make it readily apparent to newcomers that the CS accounts are available. 

Perhaps CS users should get some kind of special icon that indicates they have CS accounts. This way other users can see there's a difference, instead of assuming that they are unable to change their user title or use the search function because of a system glitch.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 30, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Agreed! Emails about that make a ton of sense. If we can't implement them now, we'll _definintely_ do so in the new software.




Technically, the system does send those emails out.  Investigating why people don't get them is certainly worthwhile!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 6, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Technically, the system does send those emails out.  Investigating why people don't get them is certainly worthwhile!



 Might be the same reason I didn't get subscribed threads by e-mail?  
I stopped subscribing to them by e-mail so I don't know if that problem still exists.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 8, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Adventures are low on the list - they have to reach out and grab me, they need a serious hook. For Pathfinder (issue 1) that hook is the goblins, but WotBS does not have a hook that has a big enough worm, I guess.





So 'turn the tide of an epic fantasy war' isn't a good enough hook for you? Sheesh, what's a guy gotta do these days?


----------



## seasong (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm one of the people who didn't get an email saying that my CS account had ended. My account ended a bit over a month ago, and I don't do searches enough to notice on that short a time frame.

I also noticed that the pricing scheme for accounts is, er, backwards:

$19.99 for one year
$87.50 for two ($43.75 per year)
$135 for three ($45 per year)

Could I suggest an alternative?

$25 for one year
$45 for two years
$60 for three years

I understand that the $19.99 was originally intended as a short-term sale that has just never ended . . . but if that's all you're planning to sell anyway, maybe just standardize around it?

I know that I don't visit EN World that much, but I get _at least_ as much out of it as a good d20 campaign book each year, so $25 seems very reasonable to me.

_Edit: And just renewed._


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 8, 2007)

seasong said:
			
		

> I'm one of the people who didn't get an email saying that my CS account had ended. My account ended a bit over a month ago, and I don't do searches enough to notice on that short a time frame.
> 
> I also noticed that the pricing scheme for accounts is, er, backwards:
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I do not know if it is still the case, but previously people were more likely to 'donate to a cause' if the request did not go over twenty. (I used to work for a small not-for-profit organization.) I suspect that the $19.99 subscriptions would bring in more money than bumping it up to $25. One of the weird things I remember is that people were more likely to make three $20 donations than to donate $40 all at once.

A bar showing monthly donations vs. monthly cost might be a good idea. People seem perfectly willing to donate to E. N. World, but many do not know that there is a problem until the problem becomes severe. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Frater (Jul 9, 2007)

I would consider some of these things but I have heard some pretty serious negatives about the security of the ENWorld merchant system handling purchase and account transactions.

I will send you something via the paypal address.


----------

